# Fanes - Reverb Stealth



## wuselbi (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
was haltet Ihr davon, dass der Jürgen in die Fanes noch die Möglichkeit für eine Reverb Stealth integriert?
Er müßte nur eine Nut am Unterrahmen einfräsen und irgendwie müßte man da noch eine Gummimanchette einbringen. Sollte kein Problem für die Stabilität sein.
Die Stealth ist jetzt für alle lieferbar.  Das wäre ein echtes Feature! 
Und außerdem wäre doch eine super Entschädigung für alle, die solange warten müssen.
VG,
Karsten


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2012)

ich wär ja auch für nen Tipp, wo an einer Signature Fanes ein Loch im unteren Teil des Sitzrohres möglich is, um die Stealth mit 430 mm Länge und 150 mm Verstellung verbauen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (24. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich wär ja auch für nen Tipp, wo an einer Signature Fanes ein Loch im unteren Teil des Sitzrohres möglich is, um die Stealth mit 430 mm Länge und 150 mm Verstellung verbauen zu können.



Dem Wunsch schliesse ich mich an


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Dem Wunsch schliesse ich mich an



Ich mich auch. Wer fragt nach beim Jü?


----------



## wuselbi (24. Juni 2012)

Habe dem Jü soeben eine E-Mail geschickt
VG
Karsten


----------



## Jocki (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte den Jü schon mal per Email gefragt ob er meinem zukünftigen Fanes nicht ein ein Loch für die Stealth verpassen könne. Er war der Meinung das ein Loch im Rahmen nicht wirklich sinnvoll sei und wollte es nicht machen. 

Der "Zingel" hat sein Pinion Allmountain aber mit Ausgang für die Stealth bestellt, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## wuselbi (24. Juni 2012)

Ein Loch macht keinen Sinn, es sollte ein Langloch sein, damit in der Gummitülle der Schlauch an den Rahmen angeschmiegt werden kann.
Mit dem Pinion ist ja interessant.
Ich habe nämlich ein Fanes Pinion mit Carbonsitzstreben beim Jü. bestellt. Also müssten die Chancen gut stehen
VG
Karsten


----------



## wuselbi (24. Juni 2012)

Antwort vom Jü:
>Eine einfache einfräsung ist eine absolute schwächung des rahmens, wir
> werden das so nicht anbieten, sorry
> 
>  Dank derjü
>


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2012)

Hm, schade


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2012)

wiesobittedas?

ich will nur ein Loch wie für ein Flaschenhaltergewinde...

das muss doch möglich sein!?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2012)

Da wird dann aber nicht nur ein Loch gebohrt, sondern ein Gewindeniet eingesetzt, der den ganzen Spass wieder festigt. Außerdem wirst Du in der Fanes auch bestimmt keinen Flaschenhalter an das Stattelrohr bekommen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass das Wippenlager im Sattelrohr ist und dort große Kräfte eingeleitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2012)

mich würde eine aufgebohrte Niete auch nicht stören...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2012)

Na dann lass das doch Deinen Fahraddschrauber vor Ort oder in einer Karosseriewerkstatt machen, falls die das Risiko eingehen. Es gibt schließlich sowas wie Produkthaftung. Wenn also der Rahmen durch dieses Loch bricht, haftet derjenige dafür, der es gemacht hat, sofern gewerblich. Für Folgeschäden, z.B. an Leib und Leben ebenfalls.


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2012)

schöner Widerspruch im selben Statement.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## ollo (25. Juni 2012)

ich wäre für Ober Stealth mäßig....... vom Sattelrohr durch Unterrohr bis zum Steuerrohr und da dann raus


----------



## Splash (25. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ich wäre für Ober Stealth mäßig....... vom Sattelrohr durch Unterrohr bis zum Steuerrohr und da dann raus




Sehe ich auch so ... wenn man die Zugührung schon im Rahmen macht, dann auch so, dass man möglichst wenig sieht. Aus meiner Sicht könnte dann die Öffnung im Oberrohr (Unterseite) kurz vor dem Steuerrohr. Ich denke ja nicht, dass das spontan geht, aber ggf kann man das ja für den E4 in Betracht ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

